# Concrete dust in Basement



## bobpena (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a considerable amount of concrete dust in my basement. I would like to finish the floor with Vinyl tile. Does anyone know if I need to seal the floor prior to laying the tile. Or will the tile adhesive act as a sealer as well?


----------



## TOMatLEVETEC (Nov 7, 2006)

*Cleaner*

You will need to get up that dust before laying any sealer on it first. Use a shop vac if you have to. Wear a mask.


----------



## bobpena (Jul 9, 2006)

After I clean the floor can I used the tile adhesive as a sealer? Or do I have to seal the concrete and then use tile adhesive. I was trying to eliminate a step. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

What is the moisture content of the concrete floor?











Say What!!!:boat:


----------



## bobpena (Jul 9, 2006)

The concrete floor is very dry.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Go for it. No sealer required.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobpena (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks. Now i no longer have a reason to procrastinate. :laughing:


----------

